
The Welcome Optimism of “Star Trek: Picard” - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-welcome-optimism-of-star-trek-picard
======
agsilvio
Isn't the permits that the federation has been corrupted? I haven't watched it
but I thought that was the premise.

